# Charcoal Drawing



## let_it_be_a_photo (Apr 1, 2009)

I started using charcoal a little over a month now, and this is my best one so far. Hope you like it


----------



## zandman (Apr 2, 2009)

nice dark, light and midtone area.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Apr 2, 2009)

zandman said:


> nice dark, light and midtone area.


 Thanks


----------

